# Relearning the basics.



## Grandpa Ron (Mar 2, 2019)

Having grown up in the film days when light meters and needle matching were the norm for setting aperture and speed, you would think a 4x5 view camera would be a snap.

Oh how easily we forget.   On a recent outing I set the tripod and mounted the view camera. I took the light meter reading and set the shutter and snapped the photo. Oops I forgot to stop the aperture down from it's wide open position while focusing.

But wait there is more, you have to remove the dark slide "before" you take the picture. If you absent mindedly reach and grab the dark slide, instead of the film folder, it come out very easily.  That is why they put those little hook on there.

I am sure many of you have such tales and more but having fun with an old view camera reminds me that I am a mere mortal.


----------



## IanG (Mar 7, 2019)

It very quickly becomes second nature.  I sometimes have to work hand-held with  Crown or Super Graphic, and have to work fast as well, that's when you really learn to use equipment methodically.

Ian


----------

